# Good Western or Indian GP and dentists in Dubai



## Brace700 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi 
I moved a little more than a year ago from UK to Dubai. I have yet to visit a doctor or dentist - touch wood I have been healthy. I would like to get a general health checkup. I have asked my friends and colleagues - their experiences haven't been good - some of the doctors/dentists have come up with some bizzare diagnosis!

Can anyone recommend a good doctor (GP or Internist in General Medicine) and a general dentist? Thanks.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

American Dental Clinic @ Jumeirah Beach Road ...

I think they're a little on the expensive side ... but well worth it ...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I went to nicholas and asp on marina walk. Had to have a tooth out just before xmas. Needless to say I was unhappy about the idea, but these guys were great. On the very expensive side but were as good as any i have been to in the UK. They charge 300 aed for a check up, and 70 aed for each x ray. Be aware they are not shy with the X rays! But very good professional service which I guess you can't put a price on when it comes to health........


----------

